# What the heck is a Rado green Horse???



## Omega333

*Pictures on page 3*

As the title states, what are these? I just got one in trade and I know that they are rather inexpensive but I seriously cant find any real information about them. like:

What are the green horses???

Are the movements any good??? they seem to be high in the jewel count but that doesn't always mean better

History???

I apologize for all the questions but this is really bothering me haha!

Thanks in advance! you guys/gals are the best!


----------



## Addictedtowatches

I don't really know much about Rado but I know that they did use combinations of colors and "horse" referring to a seahorse. There are also Purple and Green horses afaik.


----------



## Omega333

Yeah I have seen Green, Purple, and Gold horse models...I don;t know if that signified different tiers? like gold best then purple then green or whatever combination. they just seem to be kind of an enigma!


----------



## Addictedtowatches

Yeah and most of them look alike too. Maybe the movement grade?


----------



## Marrick

Well, we have a member - mike184 - who is extremely knowledgeable about Rado who I'm sure will be able to help you when he stops by. In the meantime, look at his site mission RADO ...

There are some dodgy Rados about - a prestigious enough brand to attract fakers - so it would be nice to see some pictures.

Does the anchor logo on the dial flop about when the watch is moved?


----------



## Sparcster

I dont think I have ever visited Mike's site... its very good!!!

Mike's has a link to another thread:

Bruce Shawkey's Rado History Article...

which has the following paragraph as a bit of history to the 'horse' series...
_
For the first five years, from 1957 to 1962, Rado enjoyed a modest success in South America and the Far East. It appears from historical literature provided by Rado that Luthi, in fact, developed quite a fondness for the various countries of Asia and an affinity with their culture. Photos show him being carted around Beijing on a bicycle-drawn rickshaw and so forth. That perhaps led Luthi to come up with Rado's next series of watches with the name "horse" in the model name. The horse is a sign of good luck in many Asian countries. Thus, the legendary "Horse" series of Rado watches was born. The Green Horse was first in 1958, was eventually followed by the Golden, the Silver, the Purple, and possibly others that I am missing. These early Rado "Horse" series had a pressure rating of 12 atmospheres, or 120 meters in depth. Pretty good in its day--good for shallow submersion, diving (non-tank) and most water sports. They also did not feature a conventional screw back, but rather a pressure-fitted back where notches in the back line up with notches in the case. It requires a mere quarter-turn to "unlock" these cases. This is a feature that many collectors and watch technicians do not understand and, as a result, they damage these cases by trying to twist off the back as if it were threaded. _

If you look on Mikes site, he has many different pics of Green horses (including different Green Horse models - the 303, 6, the 6 Daymaster, GT, King master.. etc...) for you to compare.

Pics of the watch, including movement and serial numbers would help in providing info.


----------



## Omega333

What a great write up! I will be able to put a couple pictures up tomorrow. I know for a fact that it's a redial but I'm not all that concerned with that on this particular piece. I am wondering about the movement though! I will post pics tomorow


----------



## Addictedtowatches

Well that answered a lot of my questions. Cant believe ive never seen the site.


----------



## Shum

I got one but it's in bit's in a little baggy. :-(


----------



## mike184

Hi!

Green Horse is the name of a model line, as you will already know meanwhile. ;-)
And Bruce Shawkey is maybe right with his assumption that the name is based on the fact that (sea-)horses are a sign for good luck in Fareast. Also possible that it just has to do with the fact that Rado used the seahorses as symbol and brandmark for their waterresistant watches. The "seahorses-logo", first with two, later with three seahorses, was used up to the 1980s on the backs and today again on some DiaStar models.










There are Green, Siver, Gold, Purple and Sapphire Horses, these are just different model lines and haven´t anything to do with a range of quality. The Golden Horse line is more elegant, the Green Horse more sporty. The specific models have very different designs, dependant from the time(and it´s prevailing taste) they were made and have only the name common.
The movements are excellent. As inhouse subsidiary of Schlup & Co, an ebauches manufacturer, Rado bought raw ebauches in parts and did the finishing, mounting and adjusting in house. In 1968, Rado became part of the ASUAG-trust, but AFAIK they went on this way for years. So you can´t compare e.g. a Rado AS movement with a "normal" AS movement, which had been delivered completely mounted to another watch company.

BTW, many other informations in the Shawkey-article are just wrong. Rado exists much longer than 1957, the company was founded in 1937 and the name was already used before as a brandname.
But in 1957, Schlup & Co concentrated it´s activity on the Rado brand and gave up the sister brand Exacto. The most successful Exacto models became Rados.
The first Rado Green Horse originally had been an Exacto Oceanmaster.

















Looking forward to your pics, don´t forget the reference number on the back and the movement. Maybe I have some data about your specific model.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The anchor logo only flops about on automatic models.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## mike184

Hartmut Richter said:


> The anchor logo only flops about on automatic models.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


And also on models with early electromechanical movements. Find the whole info about the anchor here.
The only Rado with a really moving anchor is the 1970s´automatic chronograph with Valjoux 7750 - the anchor works here as (sub)seconds hand:


----------



## Omega333

Really? thats odd! I will post detailed pics tomorow. Like i said it is a redial someone decided bright orange was a good color for the dial, so we'll see how that looks in person...


----------



## mike184

Omega333 said:


> someone decided bright orange was a good color for the dial, so we'll see how that looks in person...


Mumbay special.


----------



## Omega333

yeah I have no doubt. But the guy I got it off of has had it for a while and he got it from another guy. He said it runs well and has never given him a problem so hopefully the only thing that was molested was the dial....but we shall see....we shall see...


----------



## Omega333

With my luck i'll crack it open and it will say citizen or seiko inside! hahaha


----------



## Tony C.

One bit of minutiae: the model was originally called _"Envious Equine"_, but Rado quickly introduced the new and improved name.


----------



## mike184

First of all - don´t crack the back! ;-)
If you´re not sure if it´s a bayonet or screw down back, handle it like a bayonet back first. 30°, not more!


----------



## Omega333

HAHA definately not going to "crack" it! I'm sorry i wasn't able to take any pictures tonight. I didn't even get the back off. it doesnt look good. the bezel is held in with silicone as well as the crystal. To answer a previous question the anchor logo swivels around and it is said to hold a 30 jewel movement(or so says the dial) I will look into it a little more tomorow. Oh one last thing the serial number which I assume is between the lugs reads 2221155 or there is one on the case back that reads 11657. I dont know if the one on the case back is just the case number or vice verse. either way I will probably use this watch as a beginner project (something that i won't cry if i wind up screwing the pooch on) but I have done many restorations before: everything from guitars to cars so I guess a watch is the only sencible next step right??? ;-) Anyway like I said I'll open it up tomorrow night and see what the inside holds. if I do refinish the dial I was thinking of just doing brushed metal, asuming these dials are metal.if not than maybe just a nice black


----------



## Shum

Yes it's just like fixing up a car so get them power tools ready!!! ;-)

You shouldn't do anything to the dial unless it's really bad and any mod is frowned upon.


----------



## Omega333

It's really bad. And I was always one for using hand tools ;-)


----------



## Omega333

And like I said, this one has been molested beyond anything that I would dream of doing, so why not try and bring it back to something that more resembles that which it is used to be? Trust me, when it comes to vintage time pieces I love and respect them as much as the next guy and I would never dream of touching the dial on a nice vintage with even heavy patina; but this one has been crudely painted pumpkin orange.


----------



## Tomcat1960

What about an image then ... or is it too embarassing? ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Omega333

It has to happen sooner or later so here we go. The actual case is in nice shape.


----------



## Shum

That was bad but at least you got a watch. 








My green horse fell apart in my hand when I got it home and the case is to big for the dial...








Poor thing will need a lot of work.


----------



## Omega333

Ouch that's unfortunate! Yeah I am honestly not dis-pleased at all I knew what it was when I was getting into it. I actually started the process this morning. When its all said and done it should look quite nice. Please keep in mind this was about 15 min of work. It will be a mirror finish on the final product. I just get that itch to start in on a project!








P.S. Shum I really like the big markers on yours very cool!


----------



## Sparcster

Omega333 said:


> I just get that itch to start in on a project!


That orange dial was a shocker.....

if yo have got that far with the dial... you must have sight of the movement - any pics of that??

Personally, I would look for a green horse going cheap, with wrecked movement and use the dial from that!


----------



## Shum

At least nothing is ruined and it will be interseting to see the result. Are you going to try to put back some details like Swiss Made?

Let me guess the dial colour...Errr green? b-)


----------



## Omega333

I will post a picture of the movement tonight when I get home. The dial will be powder coated either black or metallic bronze


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Omega333 said:


> It has to happen sooner or later so here we go. The actual case is in nice shape.
> 
> View attachment 1400403
> 
> View attachment 1400404
> 
> View attachment 1400406


I cannot unsee that orange. That was a late fifties/early sixties green horse. The crystal is also not original. I cannot make out the reference number, but that era of green horse ws available with 30J A Schild movements.


----------



## Omega333

Sorry it took so long to get a movement picture up, I've just been super busy the past couple days. But here it is! 30j movement marked Rado in a couple different spots. Definitely in kinda rough shape


----------



## mike184

Hi!

Nice watchp*rn here meanwhile - a dial-striptease is s.th. you don´t see everyday here! ;-)
But the orange dress really had been a shade too cruel - though the (re)printing hadn´t been done bad.
The good news - it´s the right movement(AS 1701) with the right dial in the right case - the reference 11657 is a Green Horse from, as already said by Henry, end of 1950s/beginning 1960s. So one of the very early Green Horses and surely worth a restoration. I would send it to International Dial for reprinting.

@Shum - your Green Horse Daymaster looks authentic and also has the right reference 11706. The very first Daymasters had Felsa movements, yours is from middle of the 1960s, inside an AS 1789.

Good luck in restoring for both of you!


----------



## Shum

Well thank you for that information. There must be something missing then so the dial will fit as it should.


----------



## mike184

It´s a bit mysterious for me - everything seems to be there including the holding ring for the movement with the notches or clambs for the bayonet case back.
The dial can´t be wrong - it matches from the time and it has the typical extralarge day/date window and the large day disk with the additional green number of the day inner the week.
The dial should be large enough and it shouldn´t move. Maybe a crystal with arming ring can solve the problem.


----------



## Shum

mike184 said:


> It´s a bit mysterious for me - everything seems to be there including the holding ring for the movement with the notches or clambs for the bayonet case back.
> The dial can´t be wrong - it matches from the time and it has the typical extralarge day/date window and the large day disk with the additional green number of the day inner the week.
> The dial should be large enough and it shouldn´t move. Maybe a crystal with arming ring can solve the problem.


Ahh, you might be on to something as the crystal is not the right one as it's to small. I'll see if I have a armoured one the right size.


----------



## Shum

You can see that there is a slight gap all around the dial and it's as if the dial is one size to small.


----------



## mike184

Sorry, this pic is more detailled and it´s clearly a refinished dial, to see from the surface of the dial and the printing("Rado", "Swiss" and "Made" in different size) .
Right movement, right case but the dial comes from another Green Horse model, so a Franken. There are many different versions of Green Horses with variations in dials and cases.


----------



## Shum

It's rather obvious now that you pointed it out, don't know why I didn't see it myself.

Well a bunch of spare part for someone in need of them I guess.


----------



## Marrick

How annoying for you. I admire your restraint Shum!


----------



## Shum

It wasn't that much money anyway and it was a good learning experience.


----------



## mike184

That´s what we all get - learning experiences. ;-)
My first Rado, many years ago, had been a Starliner. Actually it was a Spherematic with a wrong reprinted dial.
But at least it was cheap and the other parts were in good condition and meanwhile it wears the correct dial.
I still have a lot of projects and sometimes it takes years to find the right parts. That´s watch collecting.

Want a case for your dial? Seems to match, but the reference 11708 should contain a World Travel 990. 11707 seems to be the right reference for your dial, but maybe they are the same.


----------



## Omega333

Sorry I haven't been on in a few days but thank you Mike184! i will definately check that company out when it comes time to reprint the dial. You are the kind of member who makes this forum so great! Its pretty cool to find out that it is an early example of a greenhorse. It may be some time before I complete the restoration but at least I know what I'm working with now. Thanks again mike!


----------



## mike184

You´re welcome, that´s what a forum is for.
Look at the very first Green Horse here, which originally had been an Exacto Oceanmaster.
Yours is very near in the dial design, the asymmetric date window had been used for a short time period only.
It also still has the bayonet back with the engraved seahorses, later they had been embossed(as to see on Shum´s one).
So good luck for your restoration!


----------



## Shane Kerr

Sorry for the almost necropost - reviving a nearly dead thread. 

When one considers buying a vintage Rado, how important is it that you see if the anchor swings around?
I understand it only rotates on the later automatics and that is what Im looking at. But often the pics all show the anchor is the same position no matter how the watch is being held or sitting. 
Is this a big issue? Or is it a matter of simply blowing out the dust and it works again?


Cheers

S


----------



## James Haury

Omega333 said:


> Yeah I have seen Green, Purple, and Gold horse models...I don;t know if that signified different tiers? like gold best then purple then green or whatever combination. they just seem to be kind of an enigma!


 A riddle wrapped in an enigma cased in Stainless steel?


----------



## scottjc

Shane Kerr said:


> When one considers buying a vintage Rado, how important is it that you see if the anchor swings around?
> I understand it only rotates on the later automatics and that is what Im looking at. But often the pics all show the anchor is the same position no matter how the watch is being held or sitting.
> Is this a big issue? Or is it a matter of simply blowing out the dust and it works again?


From the early 1960's Rado automatics feature the rotating anchor logo.
It can be a guide to the condition of the watch as, if the logo rotates freely, you can assume that the movement has been well maintained and oiled.
A non-rotating anchor, however, isn't necessarily a sign that the watch is knackered or has been neglected. Sometimes the anchor is simply stuck and can be freed with a nudge from a toothpick, at other times it may have been glued in place and will take more effort to release.
If the anchor doesn't rotate then I would always get the watch serviced, something you should generally do when purchasing a vintage watch anyway.
Just because the sellers pictures show the anchor in one position doesn't mean that it doesn't rotate, they may have just handled it very gently.
I don't know if I have answered your questions but feel free to ask more if I can be of further assistance, there are more knowledgeable people here than me.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane Kerr

Thanks for the advice @scottjc. It will help in weighing up my choices. Cheers


----------



## Usmanwatchco

Omega333 said:


> Yeah I have seen Green, Purple, and Gold horse models...I don;t know if that signified different tiers? like gold best then purple then green or whatever combination. they just seem to be kind of an enigma!


There are also silver horses


----------



## Miggyd87

Golden, Silver, Green and Purple horses all exist.

They are a tiered, with Golden being the most premium and purple being the most value based model.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Miggyd87 said:


> Golden, Silver, Green and Purple horses all exist.
> 
> They are a tiered, with Golden being the most premium and purple being the most value based model.



Don't forget Sapphire Horses. They might be the most uncommon of all the Horse models.


----------



## shihtzukie

hopefully someone can tell more about green horse i have 1 i received it from my grandparents and im trying to find other article about my watch


----------



## Henry Krinkle

shihtzukie said:


> hopefully someone can tell more about green horse i have 1 i received it from my grandparents and im trying to find other article about my watch


Green Horse's have been made off and on since 1957 and nonstop for more than 40 years. Without information and photos of the specific watch you have there is little to tell. In focus pictures of the front back and sides would be good. Also the 5 or 8 digit reference number on the caseback could be quite helpful.


----------

